# tahquamenan falls area musky



## Thorzep (Nov 19, 2009)

my dad and i are planning a trip up there to musky fish as we have never landed one before (i hooked one once fishing for walleye..saw it but she saw me to..and that was the end of that). was planning for late may or early june. is a mod v 14 fter with a 6 hp suita ble for this river? i hear there is camping nearby but any info about bait stores campgrounds or anywhere else to gather info would be appreciated. also is there any others species in good numbers in this river at that time of year? also was wondering above or below the falls? or as a back up plan any other lakes in the area that contain fishable musky populations. pms would be awesome! thanks for any help in advance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

Boats no problem the river is mostly tree lined. The area is a little windy most of the time but because of the trees the waves dont get big maybe 6 inch at worst. Motor would be a little small if you put in at Newberry (McPhees Landing) One of the ones above the falls as you have to run quite a ways to get to good water as its like a small creek maybe 20- 30 ft across with a heck of a current down stream of the landing. If you can find it Slaters landing out of Hulbert is a lot closer to good water and the small motor would be a plus going that way. If you put in at the river mouth south of Paradise at the campground. Motor wount matter much as the river is about the same from there to the lower falls. Around 8 ft deep with deeper holes here and there. Above the falls there are stretches of 20-40 ft deep. Even have a small river boat that runs tours there. If I was a betting man I would bet Muskies like deep water when their not getting it on. Punch up on youtube Tahquamenon River boat trip the one that has 6 parts you can get an idea what the river looks like. 2 of six is pretty cool. Also punch up Slaters Landing to take a peak


----------



## Thorzep (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks for tghe reply tito. we were thinking about memorial weekend or the following weekend. musky would be our main pursuit but smallies, walley and pike are all secondary intrests. is there state land we could camp along the river, like rustic?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

Hard to say if you could stealth camp other than the designated areas there. Theres a DNR office in Newberry give them a call. They seem to show up when you dont want them to. Buddy caught a $125 pike on a back water, quiet area lake, never could figure out why the DNR was back there. Best to get a heads up from the horses mouth on what you can do for camping. Good to have a back up plan on fish. You throw big junk all the time might get skunked more times than not


----------



## Thorzep (Nov 19, 2009)

anyone know if the times i was planning are a good time to go after those titans? or later in the year would be better? bugs?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Bugs - black flies and deer flies can eat you alive that time of year if not prepared 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Thorzep (Nov 19, 2009)

What is the best time to go to avoid bugs?


----------



## woodlandgirl (Feb 20, 2011)

I have stayed at the river mouth campground before and it was very nice,both modern and rustic sides.a friend caught a Muskie from shore of river.alot of the modern campsites sit right on the river.paradise is a very nice little town with bar/eateries and the shipwreck museum which is worth seeing.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I tried the mouth from boat (during a thunderstorm), and the lower falls from shore like 4 hours later, no luck I had more fun in muskellunge lake for little northerns and panfish that trip but it is a little drive. this was the middle of july last year.

No bugs, could have been because of the dry summer tho (I used to go up every summer to paridise for a week or two, we never left our cottage because misquitoes were bad)

The thunderstorms could have shut the bite down too, If I go back I am trying upriver around newberry, but let us know how it goes.


----------



## nate132004 (Aug 14, 2012)

I did a lot of fishing up there a few summer's ago. I caught a small one in the lower falls by where u rent the boats to take across to the island. Theres a small carry down spot right next to there that u can take a smaller boat into. But if your going for musky I would suggest Dollarville flooding just west of Newberry. We were staying in munising and went searching for musky. Spent most time at the falls and one day at dollarville. Wish we spent the whole time at dollarville. Didn't catch anything but had tons of followers that were big. Looked like alligators following ur lure to the boat. Get a lot of weedless lures. And please catch and release musky. Take a picture for memories and the quicker to the water the better.


----------



## ellsworth24 (Mar 1, 2007)

Try putting in in hulbert, thatll be your best bet and then fish from the cable back to the sharp corner with a little white cabin on it, me and my dad have boated quite a few through that area... we usually just throw like 3/4-1 1/2 oz spinners baits and just your typical muskie bucktails, and keep a big crank for a back up in case you get a follow...pretty much anywhere there are lilly pads is worth trying. the time of year shouldnt be bad either we usually fish around the 4th of july and still do good


----------



## eyeopenner (Mar 20, 2010)

*i have caught musky at dollorville dam we fished with big bobbers and 10 inch suckers on a treble hook let it float down towards the dam then the bobber would go down and swim past like jaws had it wait 30 seconds the set the hook that was awsome when the fish would come out of the water best day was 3 big fish kept the biggest to mount 46 incher tiger musky made an awsome mount hilltop bait had the suckers good luck plus we fished perch and we caught tons of jumbos*MAY 15TH IS WHEN WE WERE THERE NO BLACK FLIES ON MOSQUETOS


----------

